# Suprecur - does it make you hungry



## rosebud5 (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi there.  I wondered if anyone else had felt much more hungry than normal when taking this?  I am really hungry all the time when taking this.  I don't want to give in to the hunger too much as have just managed to get a healthy bmi in time for treatment.  Its really hard and I'm not even that far into the whole process yet.


----------



## Giulia77 (Jul 13, 2009)

I was very hungry the first 10 days, then after starting progynova it got better. I don't know if it is because of the hormones or the nerves... 
Keep strong!


----------



## rosebud5 (Apr 19, 2005)

Thanks for replying.  I'm hoping things feel a bit better when I start the progynova too.  It would well be the nerves.


----------



## Giulia77 (Jul 13, 2009)

I have been taking progynova for 2 weeks now and I feel completely normal. Hang on: it is just matters of a few days!
I wish you a very deserved bpf!


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Id have to say YES, omg its like im due af... want to eat everything    

  good luck ladies    x x


----------

